# My Haul part 2



## paphjoint (Oct 14, 2006)

Part 2 

Sorry no slippers, from left to right: 

Aerangis distincta
Aerangis modesta
Aerangis citrata
Aerangis fastuosa

Any advice on their growth habit whereas they are uprigth or pending will be much appreciated


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2006)

At the greenhouse where I work on occasion, they are upright. But there are only a few.

Nice looking plants.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 14, 2006)

I believe that they are all upright growth habit. modesta and citrata's spikes should be pendant. Not sure on the others.


----------

